# Google Satellite Has A Bug!



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2006)

No seriously it has one... http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&t=k&q=Germany&ie=UTF8&z=18&ll=48.857699,10.205451&spn=0.002404,0.006738&om=1

Either that or Germany is in big trouble.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2006)

The events predicted in starship troopers are coming to fruition!  RUUUUUNN...Beunos Aires is next!


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 12, 2006)

LOL Plague of Locust!

you know the story where the term computer bugs came from... during WW2, little bugs would get in the radar sensors, and they literally had "bugs!" The label stuck.


----------



## Carol (Oct 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> LOL Plague of Locust!
> 
> you know the story where the term computer bugs came from... during WW2, little bugs would get in the radar sensors, and they literally had "bugs!" The label stuck.


 
Silly engineering trivia... it was a moth that got in to the Naval computer.


----------

